# Who can name the next villagers coming out??



## Ashariel (Feb 21, 2018)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think they're all harmonious so I sense another amenity coming!!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 21, 2018)

Cyrano, Genji, Ken, Marcel, Greta, Kabuki, and Pekoe.  They must be going for some kind of Zen theme.


----------



## J087 (Feb 21, 2018)

Finally.
Kinda hoped Ankha would be with them.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 21, 2018)

J087 said:


> Finally.
> Kinda hoped Ankha would be with them.



Same, honestly. I love Ankha.


----------



## Ashariel (Feb 21, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Cyrano, Genji, Ken, Marcel, Greta, Kabuki, and Pekoe.  They must be going for some kind of Zen theme.




They're all going to be harmonious..


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 21, 2018)

Ashariel said:


> They're all going to be harmonious..



Oh yeah, that's the word I was looking for lol.


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 21, 2018)

oh, more villagers not to have in my camp. cool.
even though i don't care much about those villagers, i wish they would make the camps bigger to host more villagers. maybe bump it from 8 to 10


----------



## Gashlycrumb (Feb 21, 2018)

J087 said:


> Finally.
> Kinda hoped Ankha would be with them.



I think if anything Ankha would be elegant. Or maybe historical. Either way I have a nasty feeling she and Lucky will be saved for a Halloween update.


----------



## NiamhACPC (Feb 21, 2018)

The one thing I want the most in this game is another amenity area. If they do add another amenity, I hope (but doubt) we'd get this too. Hip already set me back with increasing my friendships, although hearing Octavian's comments about how the ghost sofa gave him nightmares made it totally worth it!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 21, 2018)

Definitely Harmonious. Which leaves Elegant, Historical, Civic and Modern left. We'd definitely see Diana in Elegant, Ankha in Historical, Chadder in Civic and I don't know for Modern.

Do you wonder what the amenities will look like? I hope one of them is imperial themed.


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Feb 21, 2018)

Still no Aurora... I think she would make a good cute themed villager.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and Lucky would make a good historical villager.


----------



## Phalaenopsis (Feb 22, 2018)

Harmonious at last! Yay!!
Are they saying when they are coming out? Maybe they'll do a special harmonious event for hanami, with pink trees and all...<3


----------



## MopyDream44 (Feb 22, 2018)

Gashlycrumb said:


> I think if anything Ankha would be elegant. Or maybe historical. Either way I have a nasty feeling she and Lucky will be saved for a Halloween update.



I can definitely see Ankha as a historical villager, though some of the villager classifications don't seem to fit, so she might be something else. Cheri, for example, is a sporty villager, which was surprising. Wouldn't it be great if the next full console version featured dominant and secondary personality traits, which would influence their dialogue. Cheri would be peppy and sporty in that case and have a mix of dialog from both, which would essentially change her personality. Can you imagine some of the combos? I vote Rasher as a cranky/cute mix lol.


----------



## Katelyn (Feb 22, 2018)

That picture is not accurate at all lol


----------



## Ashariel (Feb 22, 2018)

Apparently the first release was incorrect here's the correct animals and the amenities to match..sry guys...

https://imgur.com/a/3B84X
https://imgur.com/a/C2WRb
https://imgur.com/a/qVH1m


----------

